# Sono in una totale confusione



## Percaso (26 Agosto 2013)

Salve a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum e l'ho trovato interessante e non nego che vorrei trovare le risposte alle mie domande .... Sono sposato da 23 anni e sono padre di tre meravigliosi figli il mio matrimonio non è stato tra i più felici ciò nonostante ho sempre tenuto forte per il senso di responsabilità. Devo ammettere che non ho mai amato una donna compreso mia moglie. Reduce da una forte crisi depressiva ho deciso di darmi alla pazza gioia così comincia a darmi a qualche diversivo exstra coniugali ma tutto fine al sesso ma senza altri stimoli. Ad un certo punto circa un'anno fa mi scrissi in una chat ed è stata la mia rovina perché ho conosciuto una donna 10 anni più piccola di me ed al primo incontro e scattata la molla il così detto colpo di fulmine e la cosa strana che è successa ad entrambi. Ho sentito stimoli emozioni sensazioni che non avevo mai provato in vita mia. Non sono stato coretto con lei perché per paura di perderla per egoismo che quella magia svanisse subito gli ho nascosto la mia situazione famigliare, insomma gli ho nascosto di essere sposato, era come se qualc'uno mi teneva, con una mano, la bocca chiusa. Più la vedevo più mi sentivo preso solo che dopo essere stato a letto con lei casualmente ha scoperto che non ero libero successe il fine mondo quando per cercarla di calmarla gli dissi che ero separato un'altra cazzata ero preso dal panico. Alla fine dopo ore di pianti discussioni minacce siamo finiti a letto facendo l'amore ancora più passionale. Dopo mesi che con angoscia ma felice allo stesso tempo comincia a prendere delle decisioni quella di affrontare mia moglie e andare a vivere con lei. ma il destino vuole che scopro del suo passato questa ragazza per 5 anni dopo il divorzio, che me ne aveva parlato, saltava da un letto all'altro senza remore. Quando le ho fatto notare che ne ero a conoscenza si è giustificata che non doveva dare conto a nessuno e che si divertiva a prendere in giro gli uomini ma sottovalutava che cmq veniva scopata. Fa l'estetista e tratta sopratutto uomini e ha approcci come dire senza veli. Io ne sono veramente innamorato lei dice di amarmi ma non mi ha mai detto ti amo un giorno vuole che vado a vivere con un giorno vuole stare da sola. Adesso mi trovo hai ferri corti con mia moglie anche se ignara di questa relazione potrei recuperare per la famiglia ma nello stesso tempo ciò nonostante mi vorrei fidare di lei anche se spesso non escludo seghe mentali. Insomma mi trovo in uno stato confusionale l'amore la felicità che avevo sperato di trovare adesso e diventato un tormento. P.S. chi pensa che sono un ciglione bhe lo so già


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum e l'ho trovato interessante e non nego che vorrei trovare le risposte alle mie domande .... Sono sposato da 23 anni e sono padre di tre meravigliosi figli il mio matrimonio non è stato tra i più felici ciò nonostante ho sempre tenuto forte per il senso di responsabilità. Devo ammettere che non ho mai amato una donna compreso mia moglie. Reduce da una forte crisi depressiva ho deciso di darmi alla pazza gioia così comincia a darmi a qualche diversivo exstra coniugali ma tutto fine al sesso ma senza altri stimoli. Ad un certo punto circa un'anno fa mi scrissi in una chat ed è stata la mia rovina perché ho conosciuto una donna 10 anni più piccola di me ed al primo incontro e scattata la molla il così detto colpo di fulmine e la cosa strana che è successa ad entrambi. Ho sentito stimoli emozioni sensazioni che non avevo mai provato in vita mia. Non sono stato coretto con lei perché per paura di perderla per egoismo che quella magia svanisse subito gli ho nascosto la mia situazione famigliare, insomma gli ho nascosto di essere sposato, era come se qualc'uno mi teneva, con una mano, la bocca chiusa. Più la vedevo più mi sentivo preso solo che dopo essere stato a letto con lei casualmente ha scoperto che non ero libero successe il fine mondo quando per cercarla di calmarla gli dissi che ero separato un'altra cazzata ero preso dal panico. Alla fine dopo ore di pianti discussioni minacce siamo finiti a letto facendo l'amore ancora più passionale. Dopo mesi che con angoscia ma felice allo stesso tempo comincia a prendere delle decisioni quella di affrontare mia moglie e andare a vivere con lei. ma il destino vuole che scopro del suo passato questa ragazza per 5 anni dopo il divorzio, che me ne aveva parlato, saltava da un letto all'altro senza remore. Quando le ho fatto notare che ne ero a conoscenza si è giustificata che non doveva dare conto a nessuno e che si divertiva a prendere in giro gli uomini ma sottovalutava che cmq veniva scopata. Fa l'estetista e tratta sopratutto uomini e ha approcci come dire senza veli. Io ne sono veramente innamorato lei dice di amarmi ma non mi ha mai detto ti amo un giorno vuole che vado a vivere con un giorno vuole stare da sola. Adesso mi trovo hai ferri corti con mia moglie anche se ignara di questa relazione potrei recuperare per la famiglia ma nello stesso tempo ciò nonostante mi vorrei fidare di lei anche se spesso non escludo seghe mentali. Insomma mi trovo in uno stato confusionale l'amore la felicità che avevo sperato di trovare adesso e diventato un tormento. P.S. chi pensa che sono un ciglione bhe lo so già



Allora, riassumendo:
ti sei sposato senza amare tua moglie
hai scopazzato a destra e a manca mentre il tuo legame coniugale è ancora in essere
ti sei innamorato di una che almeno ha aspettato di divorziare prima di fare quello che hai fatto tu prima
le hai raccontato delle palle sul tuo stato civile
e adesso NON TI FIDI TU DI LEI E VUOI FARE MARCIA INDIETRO?

Per essere ancora gentile direi che se ti mandassero al diavolo entrambe forse qualcosa nel cervello ti si accenderebbe anche. Ribadisco il forse.

Comunque benvenuto.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum e l'ho trovato interessante e non nego che vorrei trovare le risposte alle mie domande .... Sono sposato da 23 anni e sono padre di tre meravigliosi figli il mio matrimonio non è stato tra i più felici ciò nonostante ho sempre tenuto forte per il senso di responsabilità. Devo ammettere che non ho mai amato una donna compreso mia moglie. Reduce da una forte crisi depressiva ho deciso di darmi alla pazza gioia così comincia a darmi a qualche diversivo exstra coniugali ma tutto fine al sesso ma senza altri stimoli. Ad un certo punto circa un'anno fa mi scrissi in una chat ed è stata la mia rovina perché ho conosciuto una donna 10 anni più piccola di me ed al primo incontro e scattata la molla il così detto colpo di fulmine e la cosa strana che è successa ad entrambi. Ho sentito stimoli emozioni sensazioni che non avevo mai provato in vita mia. Non sono stato coretto con lei perché per paura di perderla per egoismo che quella magia svanisse subito gli ho nascosto la mia situazione famigliare, insomma gli ho nascosto di essere sposato, era come se qualc'uno mi teneva, con una mano, la bocca chiusa. Più la vedevo più mi sentivo preso solo che dopo essere stato a letto con lei casualmente ha scoperto che non ero libero successe il fine mondo quando per cercarla di calmarla gli dissi che ero separato un'altra cazzata ero preso dal panico. Alla fine dopo ore di pianti discussioni minacce siamo finiti a letto facendo l'amore ancora più passionale. Dopo mesi che con angoscia ma felice allo stesso tempo comincia a prendere delle decisioni quella di affrontare mia moglie e andare a vivere con lei. ma il destino vuole che scopro del suo passato questa ragazza per 5 anni dopo il divorzio, che me ne aveva parlato, saltava da un letto all'altro senza remore. Quando le ho fatto notare che ne ero a conoscenza si è giustificata che non doveva dare conto a nessuno e che si divertiva a prendere in giro gli uomini ma sottovalutava che cmq veniva scopata. Fa l'estetista e tratta sopratutto uomini e ha approcci come dire senza veli. Io ne sono veramente innamorato lei dice di amarmi ma non mi ha mai detto ti amo un giorno vuole che vado a vivere con un giorno vuole stare da sola. Adesso mi trovo hai ferri corti con mia moglie anche se ignara di questa relazione potrei recuperare per la famiglia ma nello stesso tempo ciò nonostante mi vorrei fidare di lei anche se spesso non escludo seghe mentali. Insomma mi trovo in uno stato confusionale l'amore la felicità che avevo sperato di trovare adesso e diventato un tormento. P.S. chi pensa che sono un ciglione bhe lo so già


Vediamo se ho capito bene. Tu hai tradito tua moglie più volte e ti incazzi perchè una donna single ha scopato con più uomini? 
Spero tu ti renda conto dell' assurdità di questa cosa


----------



## Percaso (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vediamo se ho capito bene. Tu hai tradito tua moglie più volte e ti incazzi perchè una donna single ha scopato con più uomini?
> Spero tu ti renda conto dell' assurdità di questa cosa


Il punto e' che mi rento conto della cosa.... So che non ci sono giustificazioni in merito ... Preso dall'entusiasmo di quello che sento mi sono fatto sfuggire la situazione dalle mani. Adesso vorrei rimediare senza fare del male a nessuno


----------



## Percaso (26 Agosto 2013)

So anche che se mi mandassero a fanculo entrambe e quello che merito... Vorrei fare chiarezza ma non so da dove cominciare....


----------



## Flavia (26 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Il punto e' che mi rento conto della cosa.... So che non ci sono giustificazioni in merito ... Preso dall'entusiasmo di quello che sento mi sono fatto sfuggire la situazione dalle mani. Adesso vorrei rimediare senza fare del male a nessuno


è solo una mia impressione
ma credo che più che "rimediare"
tu stia cercando la soluzione migliore
per pararti le spalle

benvenuto
P.S: non lasciarti intimorire
       dal comitato di accoglienza
:mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (26 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Il punto e' che mi rento conto della cosa.... So che non ci sono giustificazioni in merito ... Preso dall'entusiasmo di quello che sento mi sono fatto sfuggire la situazione dalle mani. Adesso vorrei rimediare senza fare del male a nessuno


Il male lo hai già fatto, mentendo a tua moglie, a meno che lei a sua volta abbia un altro, a questo punto glielo auguro,  il resto sono puttanate, di entrambi.

Benvenuto.


----------



## Flavia (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vediamo se ho capito bene. Tu hai tradito tua moglie più volte e ti incazzi perchè una donna single ha scopato con più uomini?
> Spero tu ti renda conto dell' assurdità di questa cosa





Leda ha detto:


> Allora, riassumendo:
> ti sei sposato senza amare tua moglie
> hai scopazzato a destra e a manca mentre il tuo legame coniugale è ancora in essere
> ti sei innamorato di una che almeno ha aspettato di divorziare prima di fare quello che hai fatto tu prima
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Fantastica (26 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> So anche che se mi mandassero a fanculo entrambe e quello che merito... Vorrei fare chiarezza ma non so da dove cominciare....


Leda ti ha detto quello che è supremamente GIUSTO. Detto questo e sottoscritto, provo a dare un'opinione più tenera. Non eri abituato all'amore. Non lo conoscevi.  
Il che significa che la tua maturità sentimentale è quella di un adolescente. E infatti la tua è la letterina di un adolescente nel panico. 
Secondo me, rischi di prenderti una tranvata colossale con questa estetista, che ne sa molto ma molto più di te, se non altro perché è una donna, quindi diciamo ne sa, di default, più di te. Se poi mettiamo che sei un adolescente, ecco. 
Io direi che sarebbe meglio per te, prima di andare col bastone ai giardinetti a pascolare il cane, e mi pare che ci siano ancora tanti anni prima che ciò accada, cercare di levarti dalla testa questa estetista e cominciare a prendere atto che l'amore esiste, che sei pronto per amare, che non ami tua moglie, che ne arriverà un'altra che non ti getterà nel panico, perché saprai già cosa si prova e però ti ispirerà una totale fiducia anche "di testa". Magari questa donna è degna di ogni fiducia, però TU non ne hai e questo è un limite che non supererai mai con lei, perché non ti fidi già ora.


----------



## Percaso (26 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


Non voglio pararmi le spalle anche perché è una situazione che non ha nessuno sbocco ...... Vorrei solo evitare di sconvolgere la vita ad entrambe!!! Adesso con tutto quello che merito,va bhe ho sbagliato, ma ditemi cosa devo fare in questo caso???


----------



## Percaso (26 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Non voglio pararmi le spalle anche perché è una situazione che non ha nessuno sbocco ...... Vorrei solo evitare di sconvolgere la vita ad entrambe!!! Adesso con tutto quello che merito,va bhe ho sbagliato, ma ditemi cosa devo fare in questo caso???


Grazie fantastica sei stata chiara hai ragione sono stato infantile ed è vero


----------



## Flavia (26 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Non voglio pararmi le spalle anche perché è una situazione che non ha nessuno sbocco ...... Vorrei solo evitare di sconvolgere la vita ad entrambe!!! Adesso con tutto quello che merito,va bhe ho sbagliato, ma ditemi cosa devo fare in questo caso???


sono l'ultima persona
sulla faccia di questo pianeta
che ti possa dire cosa fare o non fare
ma sono sicura al 95%
(ho lasciato un ragionevole margine di dubbio)
che la scelta che farai sarà quella più conveniente per te
la mia non è una critica od un giudizio
è solo una mia idea, e se la esprimo
un perchè c'è
vedi Per-caso sono sicura che all'inizio
non volevi fare del male a nessuno
ma prima di arrivare a questo punto
avevi 1000 e 1000 possibilità di fermarti
riflettere, e prendere una decisione
in questo modo si che qualcuno
si sarebbe fatto male comunque
ma forse e dico forse molto meno
Per-caso ci mettiamo a volte in situazioni
più grandi di noi, per ingenuità
egoismo, interesse....
ma nulla e dico nulla
giustifica il male che si reca agli altri
e concedimi la battuta
direi Per-Sul-Serio


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Leda ti ha detto quello che è supremamente GIUSTO. Detto questo e sottoscritto, provo a dare un'opinione più tenera. Non eri abituato all'amore. Non lo conoscevi.
> Il che significa che la tua maturità sentimentale è quella di un adolescente. E infatti la tua è la letterina di un adolescente nel panico.
> Secondo me, rischi di prenderti una tranvata colossale con questa estetista, che ne sa molto ma molto più di te, se non altro perché è una donna, quindi diciamo ne sa, di default, più di te. Se poi mettiamo che sei un adolescente, ecco.
> *Io direi che sarebbe meglio per te*, prima di andare col bastone ai giardinetti a pascolare il cane, e mi pare che ci siano ancora tanti anni prima che ciò accada, *cercare di levarti dalla testa questa estetista e cominciare a prendere atto che l'amore esiste, che sei pronto per amare, che non ami tua moglie, che ne arriverà un'altra che non ti getterà nel panico, perché saprai già cosa si prova e però ti ispirerà una totale fiducia anche "di testa".* Magari questa donna è degna di ogni fiducia, però TU non ne hai e questo è un limite che non supererai mai con lei, perché non ti fidi già ora.


Uno smeraldo e un grazie per avermi smussato gli aculei 

Per Percaso: quello che devi fare è in neretto.


----------



## Percaso (26 Agosto 2013)

Ahahah battuta concessa!!!! Cmq grazie comincio ad avere le idee più chiare di certo non soro' più in tempo per rimediare ma di certo devo uscire le palle e affrontare entrambe e piangere tutte le conseguenze che merito. Però datemi il beneficio di dire che il mio amore anche se infantile e' stato puro.


----------



## Flavia (26 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Ahahah battuta concessa!!!! Cmq grazie comincio ad avere le idee più chiare di certo non soro' più in tempo per rimediare ma di certo devo uscire le palle e affrontare entrambe e piangere tutte le conseguenze che merito. Però datemi il beneficio di dire che il mio amore anche se infantile e' stato puro.


:up:
ecco queste tue parole 
mi piacciono molto
usa i c..
e se necessario anche 
i ctrl alt c
:smile:


----------



## Spider (26 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum e l'ho trovato interessante e non nego che vorrei trovare le risposte alle mie domande .... Sono sposato da 23 anni e sono padre di tre meravigliosi figli il mio matrimonio non è stato tra i più felici ciò nonostante ho sempre tenuto forte per il senso di responsabilità. Devo ammettere che non ho mai amato una donna compreso mia moglie. Reduce da una forte crisi depressiva ho deciso di darmi alla pazza gioia così comincia a darmi a qualche diversivo exstra coniugali ma tutto fine al sesso ma senza altri stimoli. Ad un certo punto circa un'anno fa mi scrissi in una chat ed è stata la mia rovina perché ho conosciuto una donna 10 anni più piccola di me ed al primo incontro e scattata la molla il così detto colpo di fulmine e la cosa strana che è successa ad entrambi. Ho sentito stimoli emozioni sensazioni che non avevo mai provato in vita mia. Non sono stato coretto con lei perché per paura di perderla per egoismo che quella magia svanisse subito gli ho nascosto la mia situazione famigliare, insomma gli ho nascosto di essere sposato, era come se qualc'uno mi teneva, con una mano, la bocca chiusa. Più la vedevo più mi sentivo preso solo che dopo essere stato a letto con lei casualmente ha scoperto che non ero libero successe il fine mondo quando per cercarla di calmarla gli dissi che ero separato un'altra cazzata ero preso dal panico. Alla fine dopo ore di pianti discussioni minacce siamo finiti a letto facendo l'amore ancora più passionale. Dopo mesi che con angoscia ma felice allo stesso tempo comincia a prendere delle decisioni quella di affrontare mia moglie e andare a vivere con lei. ma il destino vuole che scopro del suo passato questa ragazza per 5 anni dopo il divorzio, che me ne aveva parlato, saltava da un letto all'altro senza remore. Quando le ho fatto notare che ne ero a conoscenza si è giustificata che non doveva dare conto a nessuno e che si divertiva a prendere in giro gli uomini ma sottovalutava che cmq veniva scopata. Fa l'estetista e tratta sopratutto uomini e ha approcci come dire senza veli. Io ne sono veramente innamorato lei dice di amarmi ma non mi ha mai detto ti amo un giorno vuole che vado a vivere con un giorno vuole stare da sola. Adesso mi trovo hai ferri corti con mia moglie anche se ignara di questa relazione potrei recuperare per la famiglia ma nello stesso tempo ciò nonostante mi vorrei fidare di lei anche se spesso non escludo seghe mentali. Insomma mi trovo in uno stato confusionale l'amore la felicità che avevo sperato di trovare adesso e diventato un tormento. P.S. chi pensa che sono un ciglione bhe lo so già


...quando non si sa volare.
potresti volare ma non vuoi.
niente da insegnare sono il primo della lista.
tanto è limitato il tuo volo, tanto è la sua semplicità.
la semplicità d'intenti, come di ammissioni.
cosa è una donna?
questa donna?
una alla quale  hai negato tutto il tuo privato, 
ma di cui hai assaporato tutto il suo essere, la sua fisicità,
 il suo saper amare, scoparci bene, benissimo come non mai.
ma poi... arrivano i tarli, lei che scopa e tanto con altri,
 la sua immagine si affievolisce, muore nella tua testa bacata e fragile.
sapere essere un uomo.
hai trovato un fiore,
 non distruggerlo.


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2013)

Nel momento che ti sei iscritto alla chat, eri già in cerca di avventura!

O ti sei stancato della fiamma e cerchi una scusa.... o vuoi salvare la famiglia!

Non credo che ti puoi essere scandalizzata del suo passato, di quale ti aveva già informato prima in chat!

Tu hai mentito a moglie e amante! Affrontando il mondo mentendo non puoi avere risultati positivo!

Datti una scrollata e scegli! È non scegliere la cosa più sicura! Che ne sai che tua moglie domani non ti lascia per un altro????


----------



## DarkMedea (26 Agosto 2013)

*sarà amore?*

Tutti cercano di domarlo, ma alla fine, fottuti tra le sue zanne. Che strana cosa l'Amore? 
Ma sei davvero certo di provarlo per questa donna, giacchè non ti fidi?
Potrebbe essere un punto di partenza da cui iniziare a capire cosa fare...


----------



## Percaso (26 Agosto 2013)

DarkMedea ha detto:


> Tutti cercano di domarlo, ma alla fine, fottuti tra le sue zanne. Che strana cosa l'Amore?
> Ma sei davvero certo di provarlo per questa donna, giacchè non ti fidi?
> Potrebbe essere un punto di partenza da cui iniziare a capire cosa fare...


Io sono certo di amarla e anche tanto. Mi insegnate che ad ogni azione c'è una reazione se non mi fido e perché mi porta a non farlo. Ma non è questo il punto ho sbagliato con entrambi e adesso il rimorso mi sta mangiando vivo. Ammesso che domani affronti mia moglie e vado a vivere con lei perché è lei che amo e mi fido. Ma io che sono l'ultimo a pretendere fiducia e lei scopre che non sono mai stato separato il minimo che mi aspetto sono due piedi dentro il culo e la devo anche ringraziare. Ma la cosa che temo questa donna avrà la possibilità di fidarsi degli uomini e rifarsi una vita che merita????


----------



## Spider (26 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Io sono certo di amarla e anche tanto. Mi insegnate che ad ogni azione c'è una reazione se non mi fido e perché mi porta a non farlo. Ma non è questo il punto ho sbagliato con entrambi e adesso il rimorso mi sta mangiando vivo. Ammesso che domani affronti mia moglie e vado a vivere con lei perché è lei che amo e mi fido. Ma io che sono l'ultimo a pretendere fiducia e lei scopre che non sono mai stato separato il minimo che mi aspetto sono due piedi dentro il culo e la devo anche ringraziare. Ma la cosa che temo questa donna avrà la possibilità di fidarsi degli uomini e rifarsi una vita che merita????


ah, mai sei pure stronzo, oltre che infingardo!!!!!
brutto debosciato che non sei altro, fai finta di preuccuparti di lei...
 delle sue aspettative.
peggior razza.
tu non ami nessuno, stronzo.
se l'amavi, da un pezzo che avevi aperto il cuore.


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, mai sei pure stronzo, oltre che infingardo!!!!!
> brutto debosciato che non sei altro, fai finta di preuccuparti di lei...
> delle sue aspettative.
> peggior razza.
> ...



Ciao ragnetto! Serata storta?


----------



## Percaso (26 Agosto 2013)

Io sono certo di amarla e anche tanto. Mi insegnate che ad ogni azione c'è una reazione se non mi fido e perché mi porta a non farlo. Ma non è questo il punto ho sbagliato con entrambi e adesso il rimorso mi sta mangiando vivo. Ammesso che domani affronti mia moglie e vado a vivere con lei perché è lei che amo e mi fido. Ma io che sono l'ultimo a pretendere fiducia e lei scopre che non sono mai stato separato il minimo che mi aspetto sono due piedi dentro il culo e la devo anche ringraziare. Ma la cosa che temo questa donna avrà la possibilità di fidarsi degli uomini e rifarsi una vita che merita????


----------



## Spider (26 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao ragnetto! Serata storta?


ciao bellissima!!!
assolutamente no.
 mi diverto un mondo.


----------



## Percaso (26 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao ragnetto! Serata storta?


Ma che c..... Mi preoccupo delle sue aspettative perché l'amo se fosse stato al contrario non sarei qui a discutere... Sarebbe stata una scopata punto.


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ciao bellissima!!!
> assolutamente no.
> mi diverto un mondo.


Meglio così! In effetti ti vedo bello carico


----------



## Percaso (26 Agosto 2013)

```

```



Leda ha detto:


> Meglio così! In effetti ti vedo bello carico


E va bhe prendimi pure per il culo ahahah


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Ma che c..... Mi preoccupo delle sue aspettative perché l'amo se fosse stato al contrario non sarei qui a discutere... Sarebbe stata una scopata punto.



ma cos'è questa cosa dei clienti senza veli, se ho capito bene? fa la ceretta agli uomini, ad es.?
perchè anche dal medico ci si mette spesso mezzi nudi, ma non mi sembra un problema


----------



## Spider (26 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Ma che c..... Mi preoccupo delle sue aspettative perché l'amo se fosse stato al contrario non sarei qui a discutere... Sarebbe stata una scopata punto.


leggere puro egoismo in quello che hai scritto, non ci vuole molto.
rileggiti i passaggi...
tu non sei assolutamente preuccupato per lei, 
ma per le possibili e necessarie corna che dovrestri portare nel stare con lei.
misero e inetto.
...allora , se dici di aver trovatoil sole...
 poi non dirmi che hai paura di bruciare.
egoista, 
fragile uomo.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

non ho letto tutte le risposte, forse è già stato scritto. 

allora, se lei ti vuole ... tu lasceresti tua moglie.
se lei non ti vuole ... recuperi ...

forse ... forse, sarebbe il caso, di non far dipendere le due cose, l'una dall'altra. 
sono due cose distinte tra loro. 
se il tuo matrimonio è finito, e a quanto pare lo è, lo chiudi. 
perché tenere le cose in piedi in questo modo? paura di rimanere solo?
e tua moglie ... non ha il sacrosanto diritto, di rifarsi una vita con un uomo,
che le voglia un po' più di bene? ... 

se l'altra poi ti vuole, ti vuole, se non ti vuole ... ne parlerete. 


sienne


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> E va bhe prendimi pure per il culo ahahah





Veramente rispondevo a Spider...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, mai sei pure stronzo, oltre che infingardo!!!!!
> brutto debosciato che non sei altro, fai finta di preuccuparti di lei...
> delle sue aspettative.
> peggior razza.
> ...


Spider in gran spolvero


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Spider in gran spolvero



oh yes


----------



## Percaso (26 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Veramente rispondevo a Spider...


Ok scusami


----------



## Spider (26 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> oh yes


dite?
eppure pensate che ho ripreso a lavorare...
io vivrei di caraibi e cokarum.


----------



## Percaso (26 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho letto tutte le risposte, forse è già stato scritto.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione e giusto che ognuno di noi merita il meglio nella vita ..... credo che hai colpito il segno avere paura della solitudine e se non faccio chiarezza sopratutto con me stesso ci resterò a vita. Grazie cmq del messaggio


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Io sono certo di amarla e anche tanto. Mi insegnate che ad ogni azione c'è una reazione se non mi fido e perché mi porta a non farlo. Ma non è questo il punto ho sbagliato con entrambi e adesso il rimorso mi sta mangiando vivo. Ammesso che domani affronti mia moglie e vado a vivere con lei perché è lei che amo e mi fido. Ma io che sono l'ultimo a pretendere fiducia e lei scopre che non sono mai stato separato il minimo che mi aspetto sono due piedi dentro il culo e la devo anche ringraziare. Ma la cosa che temo questa donna avrà la possibilità di fidarsi degli uomini e rifarsi una vita che merita????



oramai la hai tradita. che ti importa della sua vita futura. rimarai sorpreso, ma si riprenderà anche meglio di quello che ti aspetti. e magari trova chi vuol stare con lei amandola e non solo vegetando.

non fare troppo l'altruista, e troppo tardi per questo.


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2013)

DarkMedea ha detto:


> Tutti cercano di domarlo, ma alla fine, fottuti tra le sue zanne. Che strana cosa l'Amore?
> Ma sei davvero certo di provarlo per questa donna, giacchè non ti fidi?
> Potrebbe essere un punto di partenza da cui iniziare a capire cosa fare...


per me lei e un trampolino verso la libertà. essendo stanco della moglia cerca una via di uscita. non sento amore quando parla dell'amante. quando sei innamorato nn ti fai mille giramenti di testa. ami e basta...


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum e l'ho trovato interessante e non nego che vorrei trovare le risposte alle mie domande .... Sono sposato da 23 anni e sono padre di tre meravigliosi figli il mio matrimonio non è stato tra i più felici ciò nonostante ho sempre tenuto forte per il senso di responsabilità. Devo ammettere che non ho mai amato una donna compreso mia moglie. Reduce da una forte crisi depressiva ho deciso di darmi alla pazza gioia così comincia a darmi a qualche diversivo exstra coniugali ma tutto fine al sesso ma senza altri stimoli. Ad un certo punto circa un'anno fa mi scrissi in una chat ed è stata la mia rovina perché ho conosciuto una donna 10 anni più piccola di me ed al primo incontro e scattata la molla il così detto colpo di fulmine e la cosa strana che è successa ad entrambi. Ho sentito stimoli emozioni sensazioni che non avevo mai provato in vita mia. Non sono stato coretto con lei perché per paura di perderla per egoismo che quella magia svanisse subito gli ho nascosto la mia situazione famigliare, insomma gli ho nascosto di essere sposato, era come se qualc'uno mi teneva, con una mano, la bocca chiusa. Più la vedevo più mi sentivo preso solo che dopo essere stato a letto con lei casualmente ha scoperto che non ero libero successe il fine mondo quando per cercarla di calmarla gli dissi che ero separato un'altra cazzata ero preso dal panico. Alla fine dopo ore di pianti discussioni minacce siamo finiti a letto facendo l'amore ancora più passionale. Dopo mesi che con angoscia ma felice allo stesso tempo comincia a prendere delle decisioni quella di affrontare mia moglie e andare a vivere con lei. ma il destino vuole che scopro del suo passato questa ragazza per 5 anni dopo il divorzio, che me ne aveva parlato, saltava da un letto all'altro senza remore. Quando le ho fatto notare che ne ero a conoscenza si è giustificata che non doveva dare conto a nessuno e che si divertiva a prendere in giro gli uomini ma sottovalutava che cmq veniva scopata. Fa l'estetista e tratta sopratutto uomini e ha approcci come dire senza veli. Io ne sono veramente innamorato lei dice di amarmi ma non mi ha mai detto ti amo un giorno vuole che vado a vivere con un giorno vuole stare da sola. Adesso mi trovo hai ferri corti con mia moglie anche se ignara di questa relazione potrei recuperare per la famiglia ma nello stesso tempo ciò nonostante mi vorrei fidare di lei anche se spesso non escludo seghe mentali. Insomma mi trovo in uno stato confusionale l'amore la felicità che avevo sperato di trovare adesso e diventato un tormento. P.S. chi pensa che sono un ciglione bhe lo so già




non c'è più religione....


----------



## fred (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum e l'ho trovato interessante e non nego che vorrei trovare le risposte alle mie domande .... Sono sposato da 23 anni e sono padre di tre meravigliosi figli il mio matrimonio non è stato tra i più felici ciò nonostante ho sempre tenuto forte per il senso di responsabilità. Devo ammettere che non ho mai amato una donna compreso mia moglie. Reduce da una forte crisi depressiva ho deciso di darmi alla pazza gioia così comincia a darmi a qualche diversivo exstra coniugali ma tutto fine al sesso ma senza altri stimoli. Ad un certo punto circa un'anno fa mi scrissi in una chat ed è stata la mia rovina perché ho conosciuto una donna 10 anni più piccola di me ed al primo incontro e scattata la molla il così detto colpo di fulmine e la cosa strana che è successa ad entrambi. Ho sentito stimoli emozioni sensazioni che non avevo mai provato in vita mia. Non sono stato coretto con lei perché per paura di perderla per egoismo che quella magia svanisse subito gli ho nascosto la mia situazione famigliare, insomma gli ho nascosto di essere sposato, era come se qualc'uno mi teneva, con una mano, la bocca chiusa. Più la vedevo più mi sentivo preso solo che dopo essere stato a letto con lei casualmente ha scoperto che non ero libero successe il fine mondo quando per cercarla di calmarla gli dissi che ero separato un'altra cazzata ero preso dal panico. Alla fine *dopo ore di pianti discussioni minacce* siamo finiti a letto facendo l'amore ancora più passionale. Dopo mesi che con angoscia ma felice allo stesso tempo *comincia a prendere delle decisioni quella di affrontare mia moglie* e andare a vivere con lei. ma il destino vuole che scopro del suo passato questa ragazza per 5 anni dopo il divorzio, che me ne aveva parlato, saltava da un letto all'altro senza remore. Quando le ho fatto notare che ne ero a conoscenza si è giustificata che non doveva dare conto a nessuno e *che si divertiva a prendere in giro gli uomini* ma sottovalutava che cmq veniva scopata. Fa l'estetista e tratta sopratutto uomini e *ha approcci come dire senza veli.* Io ne sono veramente innamorato lei dice di amarmi ma non mi ha mai detto ti amo *un giorno vuole che vado a vivere con un giorno vuole stare da sola*. Adesso mi trovo hai ferri corti con mia moglie anche se ignara di questa relazione potrei recuperare per la famiglia ma nello stesso tempo ciò nonostante mi vorrei fidare di lei anche se spesso non escludo seghe mentali. Insomma mi trovo in uno stato confusionale l'amore la felicità che avevo sperato di trovare adesso e diventato un tormento. P.S. chi pensa che sono un ciglione bhe lo so già


Mi trovo in linea con quanto espresso da Fantastica, l'estetista pare una tizia alquanto volubile e da cui io girerei bene al largo (vedi le parti in grassetto, poi gli "approcci senza veli" te li ha raccontati lei?), sebbene ti abbia fatto provare tutte quelle belle cose che hai raccontato. Immagino non sia facile, ma sforzati di guardare il vostro rapporto con un certo distacco, anche come sviluppi futuri.
Un paio di domande: te lo ho chiesto lei di parlare con tua moglie o è una decisione che hai maturato tu?
Come fa a dire di amarti se non te l'ha mai detto??? (mi ci sono arrovellato un po' e non ho mica trovato la maniera, questa me la devi spiegare...)


----------



## Percaso (27 Agosto 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Mi trovo in linea con quanto espresso da Fantastica, l'estetista pare una tizia alquanto volubile e da cui io girerei bene al largo (vedi le parti in grassetto, poi gli "approcci senza veli" te li ha raccontati lei?), sebbene ti abbia fatto provare tutte quelle belle cose che hai raccontato. Immagino non sia facile, ma sforzati di guardare il vostro rapporto con un certo distacco, anche come sviluppi futuri.
> Un paio di domande: te lo ho chiesto lei di parlare con tua moglie o è una decisione che hai maturato tu?
> Come fa a dire di amarti se non te l'ha mai detto??? (mi ci sono arrovellato un po' e non ho mica trovato la maniera, questa me la devi spiegare...)


di prendere la decisione di parlare con mia moglie l'ho presa io.... dice di amarmi ma nn vuole andare oltre perchè ho tre figli e per lei sono tre problemi che nn riesce ad accettare.... su questo già l'avevo mandata a quel paese... poi mi chiede di darle del tempo per farsene una ragione e provare di accettare il contorno come lo chiama lei.
ogni volta che provo di mollare lei entra nel panico e fa di tutto per farmi cambiare idea e dopo un po riprende con la solita paranoia.
del suo passato non mi puoi interessare di meno ma mi chiedo il lupo perde il pelo o il vizio? 30 UOMINI COMPRESO IL SUO EX MARITO IL PIU' LUNGO RAPPORTO è DURATO DUE ANNI COL MARITO DOPO SEI MESI LO SPOSA E DOPO 7 MESI LO MOLLA. CHIEDE PIRE L'ANNULLAMENTO.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> di prendere la decisione di parlare con mia moglie l'ho presa io.... dice di amarmi ma nn vuole andare oltre perchè ho tre figli e per lei sono tre problemi che nn riesce ad accettare.... su questo già l'avevo mandata a quel paese... poi mi chiede di darle del tempo per farsene una ragione e provare di accettare il contorno come lo chiama lei.
> ogni volta che provo di mollare lei entra nel panico e fa di tutto per farmi cambiare idea e dopo un po riprende con la solita paranoia.
> del suo passato non mi puoi interessare di meno ma mi chiedo il lupo perde il pelo o il vizio? 30 UOMINI COMPRESO IL SUO EX MARITO IL PIU' LUNGO RAPPORTO è DURATO DUE ANNI COL MARITO DOPO SEI MESI LO SPOSA E DOPO 7 MESI LO MOLLA. CHIEDE PIRE L'ANNULLAMENTO.


I tuoi figli sono problemi che non riesce ad accettare??????
A me basterebbe


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> di prendere la decisione di parlare con mia moglie l'ho presa io.... dice di amarmi ma nn vuole andare oltre perchè ho tre figli e per lei sono tre problemi che nn riesce ad accettare.... su questo già l'avevo mandata a quel paese... poi mi chiede di darle del tempo per farsene una ragione e provare di accettare il contorno come lo chiama lei.
> ogni volta che provo di mollare lei entra nel panico e fa di tutto per farmi cambiare idea e dopo un po riprende con la solita paranoia.
> del suo passato non mi puoi interessare di meno ma mi chiedo il lupo perde il pelo o il vizio? 30 UOMINI COMPRESO IL SUO EX MARITO IL PIU' LUNGO RAPPORTO è DURATO DUE ANNI COL MARITO DOPO SEI MESI LO SPOSA E DOPO 7 MESI LO MOLLA. CHIEDE PIRE L'ANNULLAMENTO.


Uno che si permettesse di definire mia figlia 'un contorno di cui farsi una ragione' dovrebbe cominciare a correre molto, molto velocemente, dopo aver proferito una simile bestialità.


----------



## Percaso (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Uno che si permettesse di definire mia figlia 'un contorno di cui farsi una ragione' dovrebbe cominciare a correre molto, molto velocemente, dopo aver proferito una simile bestialità.


infatti e quello che devo fare anche visto che io ho messo anche l'anima me ne faro una ragione


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

Senti, Simba, il quadro è abbastanza chiaro: l'inesperienza e una buona dose di ingenuità/stupidità ti hanno portato a scambiare un'acchiappacazzi per l'amore della tua vita, cosa che evidentemente non è, così come tu non lo sei per lei.
Adesso ti metti bello calmino a riflettere sulla tua vita, sul tuo matrimonio e su cosa puoi fare per migliorare le cose, facendo tesoro di questa esperienza bruciante per l'orgoglio, ma che fortunatamente non ha ancora dato esiti del tutto distruttivi.
Respira a fondo e stai fermo.
Ah, se non si fosse capito: sfancula all'istante e senza possibilità di revoca l'estetista. Qualche bella trombata ve la siete fatta: a posto così.


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> di prendere la decisione di parlare con mia moglie l'ho presa io.... *dice di amarmi ma nn vuole andare oltre perchè ho tre figli e per lei sono tre problemi che nn riesce ad accettare.... su questo già l'avevo mandata a quel paese... poi mi chiede di darle del tempo per farsene una ragione e provare di accettare il contorno come lo chiama lei.*
> ogni volta che provo di mollare lei entra nel panico e fa di tutto per farmi cambiare idea e dopo un po riprende con la solita paranoia.
> del suo passato non mi puoi interessare di meno ma mi chiedo il lupo perde il pelo o il vizio? 30 UOMINI COMPRESO IL SUO EX MARITO IL PIU' LUNGO RAPPORTO è DURATO DUE ANNI COL MARITO DOPO SEI MESI LO SPOSA E DOPO 7 MESI LO MOLLA. CHIEDE PIRE L'ANNULLAMENTO.


mi pare una ragione più che sufficiente per mandarla a cagare definitivamente...
non li accetterà mai sappilo


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum e l'ho trovato interessante e non nego che vorrei trovare le risposte alle mie domande .... Sono sposato da 23 anni e sono padre di tre meravigliosi figli il mio matrimonio non è stato tra i più felici ciò nonostante ho sempre tenuto forte per il senso di responsabilità. Devo ammettere che non ho mai amato una donna compreso mia moglie. Reduce da una forte crisi depressiva ho deciso di darmi alla pazza gioia così comincia a darmi a qualche diversivo exstra coniugali ma tutto fine al sesso ma senza altri stimoli. Ad un certo punto circa un'anno fa mi scrissi in una chat ed è stata la mia rovina perché ho conosciuto una donna 10 anni più piccola di me ed al primo incontro e scattata la molla il così detto colpo di fulmine e la cosa strana che è successa ad entrambi. Ho sentito stimoli emozioni sensazioni che non avevo mai provato in vita mia. Non sono stato coretto con lei perché per paura di perderla per egoismo che quella magia svanisse subito gli ho nascosto la mia situazione famigliare, insomma gli ho nascosto di essere sposato, era come se qualc'uno mi teneva, con una mano, la bocca chiusa. Più la vedevo più mi sentivo preso solo che dopo essere stato a letto con lei casualmente ha scoperto che non ero libero successe il fine mondo quando per cercarla di calmarla gli dissi che ero separato un'altra cazzata ero preso dal panico. Alla fine dopo ore di pianti discussioni minacce siamo finiti a letto facendo l'amore ancora più passionale. Dopo mesi che con angoscia ma felice allo stesso tempo comincia a prendere delle decisioni quella di affrontare mia moglie e andare a vivere con lei. ma il destino vuole che scopro del suo passato questa ragazza per 5 anni dopo il divorzio, che me ne aveva parlato, saltava da un letto all'altro senza remore. Quando le ho fatto notare che ne ero a conoscenza si è giustificata che non doveva dare conto a nessuno e che si divertiva a prendere in giro gli uomini ma sottovalutava che cmq veniva scopata. Fa l'estetista e tratta sopratutto uomini e ha approcci come dire senza veli. Io ne sono veramente innamorato lei dice di amarmi ma non mi ha mai detto ti amo un giorno vuole che vado a vivere con un giorno vuole stare da sola. Adesso mi trovo hai ferri corti con mia moglie anche se ignara di questa relazione potrei recuperare per la famiglia ma nello stesso tempo ciò nonostante mi vorrei fidare di lei anche se spesso non escludo seghe mentali. Insomma mi trovo in uno stato confusionale l'amore la felicità che avevo sperato di trovare adesso e diventato un tormento. P.S. chi pensa che sono un ciglione bhe lo so già



viviamo in un mondo veramente crudele, dove nessuno non può fare in pace quel cazzo che vuole senza poi cuccarsi tutte le conseguenze...


che ingiustizia la vita!!! guarda te!!!


----------



## Percaso (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi pare una ragione più che sufficiente per mandarla a cagare definitivamente...
> non li accetterà mai sappilo


è vero hai ragione.............. che dire mi sento solo un fallito e coglione con gli occhi sbarrati.
si può veramente diventare scemi per amore? avrei preferito continuare a non amare per altri 30 anni!!!!


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Simba,

scusa se chiedo ... 

in che cosa sei realmente confuso? 

come continuare con te stesso?
perché ... non mi sembra, che ci sia da decidere,
per quanto riguarda l'estetista ... e in fin dei conti,
neanche con tua moglie ... o vorresti recuperare. 
anche se questo termine è un po' errato, visto,
che non vi è mai stato più di tanto ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> è vero hai ragione.............. che dire mi sento solo un fallito e coglione con gli occhi sbarrati.
> si può veramente diventare scemi per amore? avrei preferito continuare a non amare per altri 30 anni!!!!


dovresti diventare scemo per l'amore verso i tuoi figli. come potete anche lontanamente scendere a compromessi di fronte a queste cose?

sai cosa succederà che arriverà il giorno in cui lei ti chiederà di scegliere tra lei e i tuoi figli.. e li cosa farai? dirai ai tuoi figli che per amore sei diventato scemo?


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Senti, Simba, il quadro è abbastanza chiaro: l'inesperienza e una buona dose di ingenuità/stupidità ti hanno portato a scambiare un'acchiappacazzi per l'amore della tua vita, cosa che evidentemente non è, così come tu non lo sei per lei.
> Adesso ti metti bello calmino a riflettere sulla tua vita, sul tuo matrimonio e su cosa puoi fare per migliorare le cose, facendo tesoro di questa esperienza bruciante per l'orgoglio, ma che fortunatamente non ha ancora dato esiti del tutto distruttivi.
> Respira a fondo e stai fermo.
> Ah, se non si fosse capito: sfancula all'istante e senza possibilità di revoca l'estetista. Qualche bella trombata ve la siete fatta: a posto così.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Simba,
> 
> scusa se chiedo ...
> 
> ...



fanciulle partecipanti ma simba non è quell'altro??? questo non si chiama Percaso???


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> fanciulle partecipanti ma simba non è quell'altro??? questo non si chiama Percaso???


Ciao

è vero! quando ho letto Leda, l'ho pensato ... 
e poi faccio lo stesso errore ... 

sono proprio fusa ... 

sry ... 

sienne


----------



## Percaso (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dovresti diventare scemo per l'amore verso i tuoi figli. come potete anche lontanamente scendere a compromessi di fronte a queste cose?
> 
> sai cosa succederà che arriverà il giorno in cui lei ti chiederà di scegliere tra lei e i tuoi figli.. e li cosa farai? dirai ai tuoi figli che per amore sei diventato scemo?


mi infilo un coltello in gola ma non rinuncio mai ai miei figli per una donna che mi fara raccogliere i cocci per il resto della mia vita.
vi sembra banale ma dopo un'anno grazie a questo forum che ho scoperto percaso ieri,  comincio ad avere le idee più chiare.
grazie


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è vero! quando ho letto Leda, l'ho pensato ...
> e poi faccio lo stesso errore ...
> ...



ciao :bacio: come stai?


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao :bacio: come stai?



Ciao tesoro ... :smile:

periodo transitorio ... con alcune ribalte. 

tutto sommato, mi tengo a galla. 

ho ripreso una vecchissima abitudine ... un fiore tra i capelli ... 

sienne


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> fanciulle partecipanti ma simba non è quell'altro??? questo non si chiama Percaso???





Usti, c'hai ragggggione! Che rincoglionita :condom:

Grazie per avermelo fatto notare, e scusa a Percaso: mi sono confusa i nick!




EDIT: sono abbastanza in confusione anch'io


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> mi infilo un coltello in gola ma non rinuncio mai ai miei figli per una donna che mi fara raccogliere i cocci per il resto della mia vita.
> vi sembra banale ma dopo un'anno grazie a questo forum che ho scoperto percaso ieri,  comincio ad avere le idee più chiare.
> grazie



prego


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Ecco*



Percaso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum e l'ho trovato interessante e non nego che vorrei trovare le risposte alle mie domande .... Sono sposato da 23 anni e sono padre di tre meravigliosi figli il mio matrimonio non è stato tra i più felici ciò nonostante ho sempre tenuto forte per il senso di responsabilità. Devo ammettere che non ho mai amato una donna compreso mia moglie. Reduce da una forte crisi depressiva ho deciso di darmi alla pazza gioia così comincia a darmi a qualche diversivo exstra coniugali ma tutto fine al sesso ma senza altri stimoli. Ad un certo punto circa un'anno fa mi scrissi in una chat ed è stata la mia rovina perché ho conosciuto una donna 10 anni più piccola di me ed al primo incontro e scattata la molla il così detto colpo di fulmine e la cosa strana che è successa ad entrambi. Ho sentito stimoli emozioni sensazioni che non avevo mai provato in vita mia. Non sono stato coretto con lei perché per paura di perderla per egoismo che quella magia svanisse subito gli ho nascosto la mia situazione famigliare, insomma gli ho nascosto di essere sposato, era come se qualc'uno mi teneva, con una mano, la bocca chiusa. Più la vedevo più mi sentivo preso solo che dopo essere stato a letto con lei casualmente ha scoperto che non ero libero successe il fine mondo quando per cercarla di calmarla gli dissi che ero separato un'altra cazzata ero preso dal panico. Alla fine dopo ore di pianti discussioni minacce siamo finiti a letto facendo l'amore ancora più passionale. Dopo mesi che con angoscia ma felice allo stesso tempo comincia a prendere delle decisioni quella di affrontare mia moglie e andare a vivere con lei. ma il destino vuole che scopro del suo passato questa ragazza per 5 anni dopo il divorzio, che me ne aveva parlato, saltava da un letto all'altro senza remore. Quando le ho fatto notare che ne ero a conoscenza si è giustificata che non doveva dare conto a nessuno e che si divertiva a prendere in giro gli uomini ma sottovalutava che cmq veniva scopata. Fa l'estetista e tratta sopratutto uomini e ha approcci come dire senza veli. Io ne sono veramente innamorato lei dice di amarmi ma non mi ha mai detto ti amo un giorno vuole che vado a vivere con un giorno vuole stare da sola. Adesso mi trovo hai ferri corti con mia moglie anche se ignara di questa relazione potrei recuperare per la famiglia ma nello stesso tempo ciò nonostante mi vorrei fidare di lei anche se spesso non escludo seghe mentali. Insomma mi trovo in uno stato confusionale l'amore la felicità che avevo sperato di trovare adesso e diventato un tormento. P.S. chi pensa che sono un ciglione bhe lo so già


Ecco,i tradimenti sono spesso il frutto di un non amore....avete voglia di mettervi profumi e deodoranti siete come sabbie mobili tirate giù....


----------



## gas (27 Agosto 2013)

*OSCURO*

Ma ciaooo :smile:

hai nuove sperimentazioni sui culi?


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Ciao*



gas ha detto:


> Ma ciaooo :smile:
> 
> hai nuove sperimentazioni sui culi?


Gasssss!Si devi andare nel post del nuovo mito del forum:Bender....leggiti quel fenomeno e quello che abbiam scritto io e perplesso...!


----------



## gas (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gasssss!Si devi andare nel post del nuovo mito del forum:Bender....leggiti quel fenomeno e quello che abbiam scritto io e perplesso...!


:rotfl::rotfl:dove lo trovo?


----------



## Massimo meridio (27 Agosto 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, mai sei pure stronzo, oltre che infingardo!!!!!
> brutto debosciato che non sei altro, fai finta di preuccuparti di lei...
> delle sue aspettative.
> peggior razza.
> ...


Moment please. Va bene che sei dietro una tastiera e ti senti per cui al sicuro ma prima di dare a chiunque dello str...fai ctrl + alt + canc e riprova a scrivere in maniera educata. Le buone maniere non devono mancare neanche in un forum e se uno cerca dei consigli non puoi offnderlo così gratuitamente da dietro il tuo bel monitor. Perchè se io fossi in lui e tu fossi davanti a me ti assicuro che la parola str....te la farei rimangiare con gli interessi. Educazione ok?


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Moment please. Va bene che sei dietro una tastiera e ti senti per cui al sicuro ma prima di dare a chiunque dello str...fai ctrl + alt + canc e riprova a scrivere in maniera educata. Le buone maniere non devono mancare neanche in un forum e se uno cerca dei consigli non puoi offnderlo così gratuitamente da dietro il tuo bel monitor. Perchè se io fossi in lui e tu fossi davanti a me ti assicuro che la parola str....te la farei rimangiare con gli interessi. Educazione ok?


Meridio,non sono d'accordo,l'insulto è bello quando è creativo e intelligente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dovresti diventare scemo per l'amore verso i tuoi figli. come potete anche lontanamente scendere a compromessi di fronte a queste cose?
> 
> sai cosa succederà che arriverà il giorno in cui lei ti chiederà di scegliere tra lei e i tuoi figli.. e li cosa farai? dirai ai tuoi figli che per amore sei diventato scemo?


Quotone


----------



## tenebroso67 (27 Agosto 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ............Secondo me, rischi di prenderti una tranvata colossale con questa estetista, che ne sa molto ma molto più di te, se non altro perché è una donna, quindi diciamo ne sa, di default, più di te. ..............



:up: Ho la forte sensazione che c'hai moltoooo ragiooone......
questo batte na capocciata solenne....che se ne ricorda per tutta la vita...


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Ascolta*



Percaso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum e l'ho trovato interessante e non nego che vorrei trovare le risposte alle mie domande .... Sono sposato da 23 anni e sono padre di tre meravigliosi figli il mio matrimonio non è stato tra i più felici ciò nonostante ho sempre tenuto forte per il senso di responsabilità. Devo ammettere che non ho mai amato una donna compreso mia moglie. Reduce da una forte crisi depressiva ho deciso di darmi alla pazza gioia così comincia a darmi a qualche diversivo exstra coniugali ma tutto fine al sesso ma senza altri stimoli. Ad un certo punto circa un'anno fa mi scrissi in una chat ed è stata la mia rovina perché ho conosciuto una donna 10 anni più piccola di me ed al primo incontro e scattata la molla il così detto colpo di fulmine e la cosa strana che è successa ad entrambi. Ho sentito stimoli emozioni sensazioni che non avevo mai provato in vita mia. Non sono stato coretto con lei perché per paura di perderla per egoismo che quella magia svanisse subito gli ho nascosto la mia situazione famigliare, insomma gli ho nascosto di essere sposato, era come se qualc'uno mi teneva, con una mano, la bocca chiusa. Più la vedevo più mi sentivo preso solo che dopo essere stato a letto con lei casualmente ha scoperto che non ero libero successe il fine mondo quando per cercarla di calmarla gli dissi che ero separato un'altra cazzata ero preso dal panico. Alla fine dopo ore di pianti discussioni minacce siamo finiti a letto facendo l'amore ancora più passionale. Dopo mesi che con angoscia ma felice allo stesso tempo comincia a prendere delle decisioni quella di affrontare mia moglie e andare a vivere con lei. ma il destino vuole che scopro del suo passato questa ragazza per 5 anni dopo il divorzio, che me ne aveva parlato, saltava da un letto all'altro senza remore. Quando le ho fatto notare che ne ero a conoscenza si è giustificata che non doveva dare conto a nessuno e che si divertiva a prendere in giro gli uomini ma sottovalutava che cmq veniva scopata. Fa l'estetista e tratta sopratutto uomini e ha approcci come dire senza veli. Io ne sono veramente innamorato lei dice di amarmi ma non mi ha mai detto ti amo un giorno vuole che vado a vivere con un giorno vuole stare da sola. Adesso mi trovo hai ferri corti con mia moglie anche se ignara di questa relazione potrei recuperare per la famiglia ma nello stesso tempo ciò nonostante mi vorrei fidare di lei anche se spesso non escludo seghe mentali. Insomma mi trovo in uno stato confusionale l'amore la felicità che avevo sperato di trovare adesso e diventato un tormento. P.S. chi pensa che sono un ciglione bhe lo so già


Ho il sentore che questa tipa in casa ha una bella collezione di frenuli fratturati...!


----------



## gas (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho il sentore che questa tipa in casa ha una bella collezione di frenuli fratturati...!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gasssss!Si devi andare nel post del nuovo mito del forum:Bender....leggiti quel fenomeno e quello che abbiam scritto *io e perplesso*...!


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


>


E vabbè scusami .Aggiungi il mitico nikko.


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho il sentore che questa tipa in casa ha una bella collezione di frenuli fratturati...!


:risata:


----------



## Percaso (27 Agosto 2013)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Moment please. Va bene che sei dietro una tastiera e ti senti per cui al sicuro ma prima di dare a chiunque dello str...fai ctrl + alt + canc e riprova a scrivere in maniera educata. Le buone maniere non devono mancare neanche in un forum e se uno cerca dei consigli non puoi offnderlo così gratuitamente da dietro il tuo bel monitor. Perchè se io fossi in lui e tu fossi davanti a me ti assicuro che la parola str....te la farei rimangiare con gli interessi. Educazione ok?


grazie meridio.... non do peso a quello che ha detto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Fa l'estetista e tratta sopratutto uomini e ha approcci come dire senza veli.


In che senso, scusa? Petto liscio, pippa compresa? Oppure è solo un po' troia? 
Perché nel primo caso è parecchio squallor.

Se invece è solo un po' troia, fattene una ragione. O la prendi così o lassa perde.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2013)

Non è Stato Per Caso 


Non è stato per caso che l'ha data a te
fra probabili dolori proprio te
diventando demente senza arrenderti mai
sei tornato deficente come tu ti vuoi

Di delusioni ne ho avute
lo sai anche tu
e son pronto a subirne qualcuna in più
però stavolta purtroppo ho paura che poi
non avrei più la forza se fallisse fra noi

Quindi amore raccogli il coraggio tuo
che radunerò tutto quello mio
perché il bene ha un suo prezzo e costa assai
e con le giuste pretese non si compra mai

Non è stato per caso che ha sposato te
non è certo per caso che pisterà te
quindi scappa e andiamo
e non far il vil marrano

Conte Scocciante


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum e l'ho trovato interessante e non nego che vorrei trovare le risposte alle mie domande .... Sono sposato da 23 anni e sono padre di tre meravigliosi figli il mio matrimonio non è stato tra i più felici ciò nonostante ho sempre tenuto forte per il senso di responsabilità. Devo ammettere che non ho mai amato una donna compreso mia moglie. Reduce da una forte crisi depressiva ho deciso di darmi alla pazza gioia così comincia a darmi a qualche diversivo exstra coniugali ma tutto fine al sesso ma senza altri stimoli. Ad un certo punto circa un'anno fa mi scrissi in una chat ed è stata la mia rovina perché ho conosciuto una donna 10 anni più piccola di me ed al primo incontro e scattata la molla il così detto colpo di fulmine e la cosa strana che è successa ad entrambi. Ho sentito stimoli emozioni sensazioni che non avevo mai provato in vita mia. Non sono stato coretto con lei perché per paura di perderla per egoismo che quella magia svanisse subito gli ho nascosto la mia situazione famigliare, insomma gli ho nascosto di essere sposato, era come se qualc'uno mi teneva, con una mano, la bocca chiusa. Più la vedevo più mi sentivo preso solo che dopo essere stato a letto con lei casualmente ha scoperto che non ero libero successe il fine mondo quando per cercarla di calmarla gli dissi che ero separato un'altra cazzata ero preso dal panico. Alla fine dopo ore di pianti discussioni minacce siamo finiti a letto facendo l'amore ancora più passionale. Dopo mesi che con angoscia ma felice allo stesso tempo comincia a prendere delle decisioni quella di affrontare mia moglie e andare a vivere con lei. ma il destino vuole che scopro del suo passato questa ragazza per 5 anni dopo il divorzio, che me ne aveva parlato, saltava da un letto all'altro senza remore. Quando le ho fatto notare che ne ero a conoscenza si è giustificata che non doveva dare conto a nessuno e che si divertiva a prendere in giro gli uomini ma sottovalutava che cmq veniva scopata. Fa l'estetista e tratta sopratutto uomini e ha approcci come dire senza veli. Io ne sono veramente innamorato lei dice di amarmi ma non mi ha mai detto ti amo un giorno vuole che vado a vivere con un giorno vuole stare da sola. Adesso mi trovo hai ferri corti con mia moglie anche se ignara di questa relazione potrei recuperare per la famiglia ma nello stesso tempo ciò nonostante mi vorrei fidare di lei anche se spesso non escludo seghe mentali. Insomma mi trovo in uno stato confusionale l'amore la felicità che avevo sperato di trovare adesso e diventato un tormento. P.S. chi pensa che sono un ciglione bhe lo so già


Ciao Percaso!

Tu vivi in una situazione quantomeno magnifica!
Hai dalla tua parte l'assenza della confondenza (un maleficio terribile!) che porta a credere certuni -non tanto divertenti da non essere ridicoli, ma abbastanza ridicoli da essere spesso divertenti- di poter amare la propria moglie anche se le ficcano in testa tante di quelle corna che neanche un cesto di lumache e certaltri -buffi e scardinati come una masnada di arlecchini che fanno i servitori di due padroni- invece ad affermare, orgogliosamente alle puritane e sottovoce ai buzzurri, di amare moglie e amante allo stesso tempo, magari con modalità differenti, o facendo i turni, o dissociandosi mentalmente secondo la comodità, la voglia e lo sfizio.
Inoltre hai in animo una certa qual semplicità di attaccamento pelvico alle pruderie, quali le oscene pratiche lavorative dell'estetista che tocca sguantata il sancta sanctorum di uomini ignudi e glabri, e contemporaneamente la schifi, schifi il suo passato da sgualdrinella, schifi il suo matrimonio fallito e schifi fors'anche la facilità con la quale l'hai avuta.
Ciò che si ha con poco, poco vale.
Ecco che la parte più intelliugente e savia di te ha inserito la clausola di salvaguardia, la menzogna, una valvola kingston per far affondare il bastimento di intrallazzi che avevi imbastito e varato controvoglia non appena il divertente pedalò si fosse trasformato in una fregata.
L'amore che dichiari tu non è neppure dovuto ad ignoranza sentimentale, tra l'altro, ma ad un mero qui pro quo linguistico, ed ha la stessa valenza del termine amore in "fare l'amore con una puttana".
Tutta colpa di Google traduttore immagino, ok, non è colpa tua.
Ma era la menzogna il punto principale.
"Perchè?"dirai tu, "Già, perchè?" risponderò io e, dopo essermi andato a rileggere le righe precedenti, aggiungerei "Ahhh! Adesso mi ricordo dove volevo andare a parare..." e continuerei con un certo sussiego come leggerai qui appresso:
La menzogna ti protegge, come ti protegge il far cadere accidentalmente la linea quando chiamano certe moleste compagnie telefoniche cui tu non sei interessato a passare o come quando fingi l'orgasmo con tua moglie perchè sta per iniziare Peppa Pig in TV e lei ti guarda perplessa per l'ennesima eiaculazione a secco della settimana, oppure ancora, come quando dài dati falsi alle troie conosciute in chat così da poterle concupire in tranquillità senza minacciare la pace del tuo focolare domestico.
Ecco il punto: le compagnie telefoniche sono gran rompiscatole, cioè, no, cioè le mogli sono credulone, cioè, no, non sempre almeno, ma non è neppure questo il punto, perchè il vero nocciolo della questione è che il focolare domestico va protetto (tre figli, vero?).
E le bugie sono un'ottima difesa, anche contro sé stessi, anche quando non chiami le cose con il proprio nome perchè non parli bene la lingua dei locali ed anche quando le vedi -loro, le bugie- come un errore, esse ti salveranno.
Menomale! 

Ciao!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2013)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Moment please. Va bene che sei dietro una tastiera e ti senti per cui al sicuro ma prima di dare a chiunque dello str...fai ctrl + alt + canc e riprova a scrivere in maniera educata. Le buone maniere non devono mancare neanche in un forum e se uno cerca dei consigli non puoi offnderlo così gratuitamente da dietro il tuo bel monitor. Perchè se io fossi in lui e tu fossi davanti a me ti assicuro che la parola str....te la farei rimangiare con gli interessi. Educazione ok?


Tu non conosci spider,così è veramente brillante e godibile, fidati.


----------



## Percaso (27 Agosto 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Percaso!
> 
> Tu vivi in una situazione quantomeno magnifica!
> Hai dalla tua parte l'assenza della confondenza (un maleficio terribile!) che porta a credere certuni -non tanto divertenti da non essere ridicoli, ma abbastanza ridicoli da essere spesso divertenti- di poter amare la propria moglie anche se le ficcano in testa tante di quelle corna che neanche un cesto di lumache e certaltri -buffi e scardinati come una masnada di arlecchini che fanno i servitori di due padroni- invece ad affermare, orgogliosamente alle puritane e sottovoce ai buzzurri, di amare moglie e amante allo stesso tempo, magari con modalità differenti, o facendo i turni, o dissociandosi mentalmente secondo la comodità, la voglia e lo sfizio.
> ...


Senza parole


----------



## Flavia (27 Agosto 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Percaso!
> 
> Tu vivi in una situazione quantomeno magnifica!
> Hai dalla tua parte l'assenza della confondenza (un maleficio terribile!) che porta a credere certuni -non tanto divertenti da non essere ridicoli, ma abbastanza ridicoli da essere spesso divertenti- di poter amare la propria moglie anche se le ficcano in testa tante di quelle corna che neanche un cesto di lumache e certaltri -buffi e scardinati come una masnada di arlecchini che fanno i servitori di due padroni- invece ad affermare, orgogliosamente alle puritane e sottovoce ai buzzurri, di amare moglie e amante allo stesso tempo, magari con modalità differenti, o facendo i turni, o dissociandosi mentalmente secondo la comodità, la voglia e lo sfizio.
> ...


buona sera caro Rabarbaro,
solo tre piccoli appunti 
al tuo elegante e forbito discorso:
1) lascia stare Peppa Pig, 
    altrimenti mi arrabbio:mrgreen:
2) il termine " puttana"
   ( usato nel linguaggio comune
    in modo improprio)
    presuppone alle spalle della Signora
    un "pappone" che le sfrutta
3) non credevo di poterlo dire
    ma a volte mi manca 
    quel simpatico intransigente di Daniele


----------



## Percaso (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Senza parole


Con le menzogne si può arrivare in capo al mondo ma non si può più tornare indietro.
E' chiaro che in una chat difficilmente trovi sante credo che di sante non ne ho viste nemmeno in chiesa!...... Senza offesa per le donne..... Ripeto senza offesa per le donne ..... Ormai le figlie di Priamo, re di troia, hanno invaso il mondo.
credo che se Priamo le opprimeva dalla nascita ci sarebbero meno tradimenti meno delusioni.


----------



## Flavia (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Con le menzogne si può arrivare in capo al mondo ma non si può più tornare indietro.
> E' chiaro che in una chat difficilmente trovi sante credo che di sante non ne ho viste nemmeno in chiesa!...... Senza offesa per le donne..... Ripeto senza offesa per le donne ..... Ormai le figlie di Priamo, re di troia, hanno invaso il mondo.
> credo che se Priamo le opprimeva dalla nascita ci sarebbero meno tradimenti meno delusioni.


la verità non paga
di questo oramai ne sono certa
la menzogna e difficile e pesante
da portare avanti, devi ricordarti troppe cose
parare una menzogna con un'altra
ma chi è bravo in questo gioco
credimi che cade sempre in piedi
e non solo va in capo al mondo
ma si fa il viaggio di ritorno a scocco
le figlie di Priamo
poverelle lasciamole stare
dato che non hanno fatto una bella fine:
uccise, violate, rapite....


----------



## Percaso (27 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> la verità non paga
> di questo oramai ne sono certa
> la menzogna e difficile e pesante
> da portare avanti, devi ricordarti troppe cose
> ...


Non le hanno uccise tutte infatti oggi il mondo e pieno di troie!


----------



## Flavia (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Non le hanno uccise tutte infatti oggi il mondo e pieno di troie!


Per-caso
il termine troia implica
la presenza di un "pappone"
che le sfrutta
sono molto ma molto peggio
questi presonaggi


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Non le hanno uccise tutte infatti oggi il mondo e pieno di troie!



Scusa mi sfugge, non sei tu quello che tradisce la moglie? 
Mentre l'estetista, per quanto amante del sesso, era libera e quando si è "messa" con te non sapeva neppure che tu fossi impegnato?


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> buona sera caro Rabarbaro,
> solo tre piccoli appunti
> al tuo elegante e forbito discorso:
> 1) lascia stare Peppa Pig,
> ...


1) Ok.
2) Per quanto 'per estensione' il termine possa essere riferito anche a donne di facili costumi affatto prezzolate e sfruttate da qualsivoglia lenone, io non l'ho associato a nessuna delle donne di cui si discuteva.
"Troia" è invece la femmina del maiale, la scrofa, che, al pari della "vacca", cioè la femmina del bove, veniva vista prestarsi tranquillamente alla monta di qualsiasi maschio le si sottoponesse, diventando perciò sinonimo di colei che si fa copulare facilmente e piuttosto indiscriminatamente.
3) Non sei l'unica a cui manca.


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Con le menzogne si può arrivare in capo al mondo ma non si può più tornare indietro.
> E' chiaro che in una chat difficilmente trovi sante credo che di sante non ne ho viste nemmeno in chiesa!...... Senza offesa per le donne..... Ripeto senza offesa per le donne ..... Ormai le figlie di Priamo, re di troia, hanno invaso il mondo.
> credo che se Priamo le opprimeva dalla nascita ci sarebbero meno tradimenti meno delusioni.



Tu pari essere davvero un gentiluomo d'altri tempi che viene ferito dalla dissoluzione dei costumi imperante.
"O tempora, o mores..." vai mormorando mentre t'interroghi su quanta ragione avesse il veronese Catullo che, come te, più vedeva la sua Lesbia lasciva e impudica, meno riusciva a volerle bene, ma più l'amava (o così credeva...).
I gentiluomini tuoi pari non possono soffrire una donna con i capezzoli dorati che vaga nottetempo per i lupanari e ne esce con gli occhi pesti e i capelli intrisi di nerofumo.
Prendine atto.


----------



## Flavia (28 Agosto 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> 1) Ok.
> 2) Per quanto 'per estensione' il termine possa essere riferito anche a donne di facili costumi affatto prezzolate e sfruttate da qualsivoglia lenone, io non l'ho associato a nessuna delle donne di cui si discuteva.
> "Troia" è invece la femmina del maiale, la scrofa, che, al pari della "vacca", cioè la femmina del bove, veniva vista prestarsi tranquillamente alla monta di qualsiasi maschio le si sottoponesse, diventando perciò sinonimo di colei che si fa copulare facilmente e piuttosto indiscriminatamente.
> 3) Non sei l'unica a cui manca.


1) Peppa ha oramai spodestato la Pimpa
    nell'olimpo dei cartoni preferiti dai bimbi
2) io mi riferivo al linguaggio comune, di tutti i giorni

3) sono contenta che non frequenti più assiduamente
    questo luogo, vuol dire che vive!


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Percaso!
> 
> Tu vivi in una situazione quantomeno magnifica!
> Hai dalla tua parte l'assenza della confondenza (un maleficio terribile!) che porta a credere certuni -non tanto divertenti da non essere ridicoli, ma abbastanza ridicoli da essere spesso divertenti- di poter amare la propria moglie anche se le ficcano in testa tante di quelle corna che neanche un cesto di lumache e certaltri -buffi e scardinati come una masnada di arlecchini che fanno i servitori di due padroni- invece ad affermare, orgogliosamente alle puritane e sottovoce ai buzzurri, di amare moglie e amante allo stesso tempo, magari con modalità differenti, o facendo i turni, o dissociandosi mentalmente secondo la comodità, la voglia e lo sfizio.
> ...




Tu. mi. sei. mancato!!!

:inlove:


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Con le menzogne si può arrivare in capo al mondo ma non si può più tornare indietro.
> E' chiaro che in una chat difficilmente trovi sante credo che di sante non ne ho viste nemmeno in chiesa!...... Senza offesa per le donne..... Ripeto senza offesa per le donne ..... Ormai le figlie di Priamo, re di troia, hanno invaso il mondo.
> credo che se Priamo le *opprimeva* dalla nascita ci sarebbero meno tradimenti meno delusioni.





Percaso ha detto:


> Non le hanno uccise tutte infatti oggi il mondo e pieno di troie!




A Roma si dice: "c'hai la faccia come er culo!"


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*e no*



viola di mare ha detto:


> A Roma si dice: "c'hai la faccia come er culo!"


E no,questo ci ha er culo come la faccia ,gliè manca solo la riga in mezzo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> 1) Peppa ha oramai spodestato la Pimpa
> nell'olimpo dei cartoni preferiti dai bimbi
> 2) io mi riferivo al linguaggio comune, di tutti i giorni
> 
> ...


1) Bimbi?
2) L'importante è capirsi.
3) Certo, vive in un altro fuso orario!


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Tu. mi. sei. mancato!!!
> 
> :inlove:



La interpreto come una virile stretta di mano con pacca sulla spalla.
La ringrazio commendatore!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

Baciamo le mani a voscienza. Bentornato.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La interpreto come una virile stretta di mano con pacca sulla spalla.
> La ringrazio commendatore!



no no è proprio un abbraccio stretto stretto!!! :inlove:


poi commendatrice please :bacio:


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no,questo ci ha er culo come la faccia ,gliè manca solo la riga in mezzo.



:bravooo:


----------



## Flavia (28 Agosto 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> 1) Bimbi?
> 2) L'importante è capirsi.
> 3) Certo, vive in un altro fuso orario!


1) bimbo= abbreviazione dialettale
    di bambino
2) :up:
3) non importa cosa indicano 
    le lancette dell'orologio, 
    l'importante è che per lui 
    sia giunta l'ora di una serena felicità


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2013)

Il mondo è pieno di troie con mio sommo gaudio.
Che chi vuol essere troia, troia sia, che del conte non v'è certezza nè tantomeno serietà.

Dall'inferno si torna indietro, basta munirsi del coperchio del sommo e incommenurabile inconcepibile inimmaginabile Lothar.

Chi ha visto il coperchificio lothariano è rimastato estasiato.

Per il resto a me fa tanto ridere l'uomo che dà della troia ad una che gliela dà con facilità.

Sto mammalucco è convinto di essere il primo, l'unico, lo speciale....

QUando potrebbe dirsi primo interpares e a sto giro la ruota della troia è girata dalla mia parte...

Sono fortunato l'ha mollata anche a me....

Vedete quando ero giovane nella oscurantista mentalità da paesello veneto...le ragazze non la mollavano mai subito...perchè sapevano che i ragazzi si dicevano...se me la molla con niente significa che la da a tutti...e quindi non è una brava ragazza...

Infatti dovevo fare le mie...e portela di qui...e portela di là...ma alla fine lei premiava l'impegno e il sacrificio...dicendomi tasi con tuti che te la go molà...sennò la gente dise che so putana...

Ma dai tranquilla nessuno penserà mai che un povero disgraziato come me è riuscito a farsela dare da una bella ragazza come te...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Tu. mi. sei. mancato!!!
> 
> :inlove:


Lascia. Stare. Rabby.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lascia. Stare. Rabby.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Ciaoooooooo
Bentornata:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciaoooooooo
> Bentornata:smile:


ciao bella donna.
Purtroppo sono tornata pure al lavoro.
Questa cosa non va bene.
Non ho avuto ancora tempo di leggere per bene... tutto a posto?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao bella donna.
> Purtroppo sono tornata pure al lavoro.
> Questa cosa non va bene.
> Non ho avuto ancora tempo di leggere per bene... tutto a posto?



Direi di si
Dopo un po di subbuglio, ora sembra tutto a posto


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Non le hanno uccise tutte infatti oggi il mondo e pieno di troie!


ma se ti fanno tanto schifo le donne perché non vai con uomini ? così risolvi i tuoi problemi con il sesso femminile alla fonte ... Ti abbeveri altrove  ... Peraltro a CERTI uomini piace che le donne a letto siano  troie  ma poi fuori dal letto dovrebbero svampare ...perché  non presentabili  :carneval: Siete un tantinello contraddittori vorrei dire altro ma mi limito va  per inciso ci sono vivaddio uomini ben diversi da ciò che sei tu ( almeno per cose scrivi qui) :mexican:


----------



## Percaso (28 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma se ti fanno tanto schifo le donne perché non vai con uomini ? così risolvi i tuoi problemi con il sesso femminile alla fonte ... Ti abbeveri altrove  ... Peraltro a CERTI uomini piace che le donne a letto siano  troie  ma poi fuori dal letto dovrebbero svampare ...perché  non presentabili  :carneval: Siete un tantinello contraddittori vorrei dire altro ma mi limito va  per inciso ci sono vivaddio uomini ben diversi da ciò che sei tu ( almeno per cose scrivi qui) :mexican:


Guarda con gli uomini vacci tu!!! Io preferisco le donne.... L'essere troia non vuol dire che a letto fa boati o fa sentire e vedere i fuochi d'artificio..... Una donna in quanto donna se è passionale con il suo uomo è il massimo del piacere  e viceversa.
La troietta che intendo io è quella che si presenta con il suo bel visino da santarellina e dopo che ti macina il cervello e ti conquista anche l'anima...poi  Scopri che ciuccia nettare da fiore in fiore come un'ape regina affamata.
 Poi magari ti dice mi sento, sfortunata, gli uomini siete tutti stronzi.
Si gli uomini siamo tutti stronzi..... perché siamo stronzi?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Guarda con gli uomini vacci tu!!! Io preferisco le donne.... L'essere troia non vuol dire che a letto fa boati o fa sentire e vedere i fuochi d'artificio..... Una donna in quanto donna se è passionale con il suo uomo è il massimo del piacere per un'uomo e viceversa.
> La troietta che intendo io è quella che si presenta con il suo bel visione da santarellina dopo che ti macina il cervello e ti conquista anche l'anima...poi  Scopri *che ciuccia nettare con un'ape regina affamata da fiore in fiore. *
> Che poi magari ti dice mi sento sfortunata gli uomini siete tutti stronzi.
> Si gli uomini siamo stronzi..... perché siamo stronzi perché voi donne appena ci vedete aprite subito il garage e noi entriamo subito con la macchina e magari con il carrello porta oggetti.



Hai scritto che se ne è fatta 30.
Sei invidioso perchè tu hai avuto meno donne?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Guarda con gli uomini vacci tu!!! Io preferisco le donne.... L'essere troia non vuol dire che a letto fa boati o fa sentire e vedere i fuochi d'artificio..... Una donna in quanto donna se è passionale con il suo uomo è il massimo del piacere per un'uomo e viceversa.
> La troietta che intendo io è quella che si presenta con il suo bel visione da santarellina dopo che ti macina il cervello e ti conquista anche l'anima...poi  Scopri che ciuccia nettare con un'ape regina affamata da fiore in fiore.
> Che poi magari ti dice mi sento sfortunata gli uomini siete tutti stronzi.
> Si gli uomini siamo stronzi..... perché siamo stronzi perché voi donne appena ci vedete aprite subito il garage e noi entriamo subito con la macchina e magari con il carrello porta oggetti.


Io compatisco chi  ti deve sopportare credimi ... Forse è il caso che valuti che le donne che hai avuto son quelle che meriti e con ciò :mrgreen: ti saluto .... :carnevaleraltro smettila di far la vittima, caso,ai sei vittima solo di te stesso :carneval:


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mondo è pieno di troie con mio sommo gaudio.
> Che chi vuol essere troia, troia sia, che del conte non v'è certezza nè tantomeno serietà.
> 
> Dall'inferno si torna indietro, basta munirsi del coperchio del sommo e incommenurabile inconcepibile inimmaginabile Lothar.
> ...




:up:...come sempre eccezionale. RAPIDO, EFFICACE E OBIETTIVO.


----------



## viola di mare (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lascia. Stare. Rabby.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR




scusa :triste:


----------



## viola di mare (29 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Guarda con gli uomini vacci tu!!! Io preferisco le donne.... L'essere troia non vuol dire che a letto fa boati o fa sentire e vedere i fuochi d'artificio..... Una donna in quanto donna se è passionale con il suo uomo è il massimo del piacere e viceversa.
> La troietta che intendo io è quella che si presenta con il suo bel visino da santarellina e dopo che ti macina il cervello e ti conquista anche l'anima...poi Scopri che *ciuccia nettare da fiore in fiore come un'ape regina affamata*.
> Poi magari ti dice mi sento, sfortunata, gli uomini siete tutti stronzi.
> Si gli uomini siamo tutti stronzi..... perché siamo stronzi?




secondo me ti rode perchè sul tuo di fiore ci si è posata ma non eri in grado! 



comunque continuo a pensare che tu c'hai il culo in faccia!!!



boh... ma chi vi crederete di essere


e ti chiedi perchè siete stronzi?


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

spero, che tu per caso, stia solo blaterando. 

prima, guardati. che persona sei. cosa hai da offrire. 

inganni, menti, fai i fatti tuoi ... e tua moglie? 

corri dietro al profumo di "fiore" di una estetista, 

quel profumo, che non ti ha fatto vedere chi è,

quel sapore e odore, che ti ha annebbiato i sensi e la mente ... 

ma che vuoi? cosa incolpi gli altri, per le tue mancanze?

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> scusa :triste:


ti perdono perchè mi rendo conto di quanto sia difficile resistere al suo fascino:mrgreen:
(Rabby, sono tornata, SALLO:inlove:):mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai scritto che se ne è fatta 30.
> Sei invidioso perchè tu hai avuto meno donne?


Qual'è la quotazione di oggi per ambire al titolo di troia? E per puttanone da circo come siamo messi?


----------



## ilnikko (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Qual'è la quotazione di oggi per ambire al titolo di troia? *E per puttanone da circo *come siamo messi?


:rotfl:

'spè che scrivo :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Qual'è la quotazione di oggi per ambire al titolo di troia? E per puttanone da circo come siamo messi?


bella domanda


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Qual'è la quotazione di oggi per ambire al titolo di troia? E per puttanone da circo come siamo messi?


Sei appena tornata e già ambisci a riconoscimenti?
Prima un pochino di gavetta...


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei appena tornata e già ambisci a riconoscimenti?
> Prima un pochino di gavetta...


:up: ben detto !!!!!


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2013)

comunque per la nomination occorre esibire le prove :saggio: ovviamente in metri


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Qual*'*è la quotazione di oggi per ambire al titolo di troia? E per puttanone da circo come siamo messi?


anche tu ?ci rinuncio:unhappy:


----------



## viola di mare (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti perdono perchè mi rendo conto di quanto sia difficile resistere al suo fascino:mrgreen:
> (Rabby, sono tornata, SALLO:inlove:):mrgreen:




grazie :umile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche tu ?ci rinuncio:unhappy:


perchè? è interessante sapere qual'è il numero sotto al quale sei morigerata, oltre al quale sei... vivace(?), oltre al quale...
Come gli scaglioni fiscali: sono cose spiacevoli, ma quando ti chiedono l'aliquota massima applicata l'anno prima, lo devi sapere, cosciente di quello che comporta.
Bello sapere che una donna si valuta da queste cose, no?


----------



## Flavia (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè? è interessante sapere qual'è il numero sotto al quale sei morigerata, oltre al quale sei... vivace(?), oltre al quale...
> Come gli scaglioni fiscali: sono cose spiacevoli, ma quando ti chiedono l'aliquota massima applicata l'anno prima, lo devi sapere, cosciente di quello che comporta.
> Bello sapere che una donna si valuta da queste cose, no?


Sbri sarebbe più interessante capire,
a mio avviso, come imparare a rigirare
così bene la frittata, ed a cambiare 
pure la padella come se nulla fosse


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti perdono perchè mi rendo conto di quanto sia difficile resistere al suo fascino:mrgreen:
> (Rabby, sono tornata, SALLO:inlove:):mrgreen:


Se se...

Il capro che striglia
Tutte lo voglion
Ma nessuna lo piglia...

(WB)


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè? è interessante sapere qua*l'è* il numero sotto al quale sei morigerata, oltre al quale sei... vivace(?), oltre al quale...
> Come gli scaglioni fiscali: sono cose spiacevoli, ma quando ti chiedono l'aliquota massima applicata l'anno prima, lo devi sapere, cosciente di quello che comporta.
> Bello sapere che una donna si valuta da queste cose, no?


aridaglie


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2013)

Però per me è restrittivo basarsi unicamente sul numero di uomini con cui si è state a letto.

Bisognerebbe prendere in considerazione anche altri fattori.

La frazione di uomini a cui hai detto sì rispetto al numero di uomini che te l'hanno chiesta.

Il rateo annuale -visto che ovviamente, una di 30 anni che se ne è fatta 20 sarà più apina di una donna di 70 che se ne è fatti 20.

Non so come considerare se magari 5 di quei 20 sono stati gustati assieme in una orgetta. Valgono come uno solo, o c'è il bonus?


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però per me è restrittivo basarsi unicamente sul numero di uomini con cui si è state a letto.
> 
> Bisognerebbe prendere in considerazione anche altri fattori.
> 
> ...


Considerazioni molto sagge, le tue.
Sull'ultima, secondo me il bonus c'è eccome!


----------



## viola di mare (29 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però per me è restrittivo basarsi unicamente sul numero di uomini con cui si è state a letto.
> 
> Bisognerebbe prendere in considerazione anche altri fattori.
> 
> ...





Leda ha detto:


> Considerazioni molto sagge, le tue.
> Sull'ultima, secondo me il bonus c'è eccome!



per me vale come uno solo


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridaglie


ops... non avevo colto. Ma la questione è ambigua, come dice Luciano Satta:
"Anche gli aggettivi e pronomi *tale* e *quale* diventano* tal* e *qual* sia dinanzi a vocale sia dinanzi a consonante, sia al maschile sia al femminile. Ma sono elisioni o troncamenti ? Cioè, è ancora frequente l'uso di far cadere le vocali finali di queste due parole davanti ad altra parola che cominci per consonante?
Possiamo rispondere sì per *tale,* giacché, senza contare l'espressione fissa _il tal dei tali,_ si usa dire ancora « Nel _tal_ giornale c'è il _tal_ fotoservizio ». E allora scriveremo tranquillamente senza apostrofo _tal amico, tal impresa_ e così via.
Ma *qual* è piuttosto raro davanti a consonante, e suona antiquato. Perciò alcuni grammatici consigliano di restaurare la forma *qual* apostrofata: _qual'e._​"


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se se...
> 
> Il capro che striglia
> Tutte lo voglion
> ...


se te pijo te ne accorgi, bella capretta:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però per me è restrittivo basarsi unicamente sul numero di uomini con cui si è state a letto.
> 
> Bisognerebbe prendere in considerazione anche altri fattori.
> 
> ...


Giusta osservazione. Però a questo punto aggiungerei anche nel computo un coefficiente basato sulle pratiche applicate. Perchè c'è modo e modo di fare le cose, anche l'impegno e la fantasia devono essere premiati.


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ops... non avevo colto. Ma la questione è ambigua, come dice* Luciano Satta:*
> "Anche gli aggettivi e pronomi tale e quale diventanotal e qual sia dinanzi a vocale sia dinanzi a consonante, sia al maschile sia al femminile. Ma sono elisioni o troncamenti ? Cioè, è ancora frequente l'uso di far cadere le vocali finali di queste due parole davanti ad altra parola che cominci per consonante?
> Possiamo rispondere sì per tale*,* giacché, senza contare l'espressione fissa _il tal dei tali,_ si usa dire ancora « Nel _tal_ giornale c'è il _tal_ fotoservizio ». E allora scriveremo tranquillamente senza apostrofo _tal amico, tal impresa_ e così via.
> Ma qual è piuttosto raro davanti a consonante, e suona antiquato. Perciò alcuni grammatici consigliano di restaurare la forma qual apostrofata: _qual'e._​"


diceva....pace all'anima sua.vedi che a restaurare si finisce male:mrgreen:?


----------



## Flavia (29 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però per me è restrittivo basarsi unicamente sul numero di uomini con cui si è state a letto.
> 
> Bisognerebbe prendere in considerazione anche altri fattori.
> 
> ...


ma come?
cosa è accaduto?

da un problema di corna
è diventato un problema di matematica?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
come si risolve con una proporzione 
o un sistema a più variabili?
:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma come?
> cosa è accaduto?
> 
> da un problema di corna
> ...


sono tutte così sagge e sul pezzo


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum e l'ho trovato interessante e non nego che vorrei trovare le risposte alle mie domande .... Sono sposato da 23 anni e sono padre di tre meravigliosi figli il mio matrimonio non è stato tra i più felici ciò nonostante ho sempre tenuto forte per il senso di responsabilità. Devo ammettere che non ho mai amato una donna compreso mia moglie. Reduce da una forte crisi depressiva ho deciso di darmi alla pazza gioia così comincia a darmi a qualche diversivo exstra coniugali ma tutto fine al sesso ma senza altri stimoli. Ad un certo punto circa un'anno fa mi scrissi in una chat ed è stata la mia rovina perché ho conosciuto una donna 10 anni più piccola di me ed al primo incontro e scattata la molla il così detto colpo di fulmine e la cosa strana che è successa ad entrambi. Ho sentito stimoli emozioni sensazioni che non avevo mai provato in vita mia. Non sono stato coretto con lei perché per paura di perderla per egoismo che quella magia svanisse subito gli ho nascosto la mia situazione famigliare, insomma gli ho nascosto di essere sposato, era come se qualc'uno mi teneva, con una mano, la bocca chiusa. Più la vedevo più mi sentivo preso solo che dopo essere stato a letto con lei casualmente ha scoperto che non ero libero successe il fine mondo quando per cercarla di calmarla gli dissi che ero separato un'altra cazzata ero preso dal panico. Alla fine dopo ore di pianti discussioni minacce siamo finiti a letto facendo l'amore ancora più passionale. Dopo mesi che con angoscia ma felice allo stesso tempo comincia a prendere delle decisioni quella di affrontare mia moglie e andare a vivere con lei. ma il destino vuole che scopro del suo passato questa ragazza per 5 anni dopo il divorzio, che me ne aveva parlato, saltava da un letto all'altro senza remore. Quando le ho fatto notare che ne ero a conoscenza si è giustificata che non doveva dare conto a nessuno e che si divertiva a prendere in giro gli uomini ma sottovalutava che cmq veniva scopata. Fa l'estetista e tratta sopratutto uomini e ha approcci come dire senza veli. Io ne sono veramente innamorato lei dice di amarmi ma non mi ha mai detto ti amo un giorno vuole che vado a vivere con un giorno vuole stare da sola. Adesso mi trovo hai ferri corti con mia moglie anche se ignara di questa relazione potrei recuperare per la famiglia ma nello stesso tempo ciò nonostante mi vorrei fidare di lei anche se spesso non escludo seghe mentali. Insomma mi trovo in uno stato confusionale l'amore la felicità che avevo sperato di trovare adesso e diventato un tormento. P.S. chi pensa che sono un ciglione bhe lo so già


Coglione, non ciglione.


----------



## Flavia (29 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono tutte così sagge e sul pezzo


io tutto ma non saggia
e lo dimostrano gli eventi
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Min e facimmece nà risata
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (29 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Coglione, non ciglione.



bravo, l'ortografia
non è un fattore aleatorio


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Sbri sarebbe più interessante capire,
> a mio avviso, come imparare a rigirare
> così bene la frittata, ed a cambiare
> pure la padella come se nulla fosse


Oddio Percaso l'ha rigirata nella sua testa la frittata, non in quella di chi lo legge :smile::smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però per me è restrittivo basarsi unicamente sul numero di uomini con cui si è state a letto.
> 
> Bisognerebbe prendere in considerazione anche altri fattori.
> 
> ...


Ma bisogna fa tutti sti calcoli  rinuncio mi verrebbe mal di testa :singleeye:


----------



## Flavia (29 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio Percaso l'ha rigirata nella sua testa la frittata, non in quella di chi lo legge :smile::smile:


no sbagli Fiammetta
in testa non ha una frittata rigirata 
ma uova strapazzate
e che a volte mi chiedo
come si fa a girare e rigirare 
le persone, gli eventi, i fatti
a proprio vantaggio e ragione
non è una capacita comune a tutti
e per fortuna!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> no sbagli Fiammetta
> in testa non ha una frittata rigirata
> ma uova strapazzate
> e che a volte mi chiedo
> ...


A me sostanzialmente sembra più incapacità , però ... Magari hai ragione :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma bisogna fa tutti sti calcoli  rinuncio mi verrebbe mal di testa :singleeye:



A te non interessano, ma ci sono uomini per i quali queste questioni sono importanti...


----------



## Innominata (29 Agosto 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se se...
> 
> Il capro che striglia
> Tutte lo voglion
> ...


Già, troppa gente, io mi riposo intanto sopra la panca.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciola chi può essere più troia di te...a sto mondo...
CHe hai osato l'impossibile
dare appuntamento davanti al maxim

alle due anime nere di questo forum....

Da allora appunto la tua vita non è più stata la stessa....

Da quella sera....tu sai che viaggi con me e lothar come angeli custodi...

e ci tiri i cornetti da diavoletti e ci lustri le ali da pipistrello...

at salut...

e ricorda che a Bologna le campane non fanno din don....

E ricorda che quella volta dissi...finalmente Bologna liberata dalle carampane
e Messalina mi disse...ma conte non ci sono carampane a bologna...siamo tutte delle gran porcone....


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Sbriciola chi può essere più troia di te...a sto mondo...
> *CHe hai osato l'impossibile
> dare appuntamento davanti al maxim
> 
> ...


non saprei, mai fatto gare. Non pratico per agonismo:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuovo di questo forum e l'ho trovato interessante e non nego che vorrei trovare le risposte alle mie domande .... Sono sposato da 23 anni e sono padre di tre meravigliosi figli il mio matrimonio non è stato tra i più felici ciò nonostante ho sempre tenuto forte per il senso di responsabilità. Devo ammettere che non ho mai amato una donna compreso mia moglie. Reduce da una forte crisi depressiva ho deciso di darmi alla pazza gioia così comincia a darmi a qualche diversivo exstra coniugali ma tutto fine al sesso ma senza altri stimoli. Ad un certo punto circa un'anno fa mi scrissi in una chat ed è stata la mia rovina perché ho conosciuto una donna 10 anni più piccola di me ed al primo incontro e scattata la molla il così detto colpo di fulmine e la cosa strana che è successa ad entrambi. Ho sentito stimoli emozioni sensazioni che non avevo mai provato in vita mia. Non sono stato coretto con lei perché per paura di perderla per egoismo che quella magia svanisse subito gli ho nascosto la mia situazione famigliare, insomma gli ho nascosto di essere sposato, era come se qualc'uno mi teneva, con una mano, la bocca chiusa. Più la vedevo più mi sentivo preso solo che dopo essere stato a letto con lei casualmente ha scoperto che non ero libero successe il fine mondo quando per cercarla di calmarla gli dissi che ero separato un'altra cazzata ero preso dal panico. Alla fine dopo ore di pianti discussioni minacce siamo finiti a letto facendo l'amore ancora più passionale. Dopo mesi che con angoscia ma felice allo stesso tempo comincia a prendere delle decisioni quella di affrontare mia moglie e andare a vivere con lei. ma il destino vuole che scopro del suo passato questa ragazza per 5 anni dopo il divorzio, che me ne aveva parlato, saltava da un letto all'altro senza remore. Quando le ho fatto notare che ne ero a conoscenza si è giustificata che non doveva dare conto a nessuno e che si divertiva a prendere in giro gli uomini ma sottovalutava che cmq veniva scopata. Fa l'estetista e tratta sopratutto uomini e ha approcci come dire senza veli. Io ne sono veramente innamorato lei dice di amarmi ma non mi ha mai detto ti amo un giorno vuole che vado a vivere con un giorno vuole stare da sola. Adesso mi trovo hai ferri corti con mia moglie anche se ignara di questa relazione potrei recuperare per la famiglia ma nello stesso tempo ciò nonostante mi vorrei fidare di lei anche se spesso non escludo seghe mentali. Insomma mi trovo in uno stato confusionale l'amore la felicità che avevo sperato di trovare adesso e diventato un tormento. P.S. chi pensa che sono un ciglione bhe lo so già


Beh....mai pensato di costruirti una felicità puntando prima su te stesso?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non saprei, mai fatto gare. Non pratico per agonismo:mrgreen:


Ma credimi donna io e il sommo incalcolabile invisibile Lothar detto coperchiodisatana agognavamo di essere al tuo cospetto e cademmo a terra agonizzanti dopo cotal visione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma credimi donna io e il sommo incalcolabile invisibile Lothar detto coperchiodisatana agognavamo di essere al tuo cospetto e *cademmo a terra agonizzanti *dopo cotal visione...


bell'effetto che faccio agli uomini, eh?


----------



## free (2 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bell'effetto che faccio agli uomini, eh?



ma poi gli hai dato il colpo di grazia??:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma poi gli hai dato il colpo di grazia??:mrgreen:


no, perchè sono anche bastarda dentro.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bell'effetto che faccio agli uomini, eh?





free ha detto:


> ma poi gli hai dato il colpo di grazia??:mrgreen:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, perchè sono anche bastarda dentro.



:rofl:


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl:


MA TU PERCHè NON PENSI AI TUOI GUAI INVECE DI RIDERE DELLE DISGRAZIE ALTRUI!.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> MA TU PERCHè NON PENSI AI TUOI GUAI INVECE DI RIDERE DELLE DISGRAZIE ALTRUI!.


Senti tisteneddu, cala il tono della voce altrimenti ti scippo i gioellini e ti ci fazzu na cullana pi riordu, e scusa siddu vieni nica sta cullana. Curpa to! 

Io guai non ne ho.  a facciazza tua e di tutti gli invidiosi.


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

minchia, si vede che stai lavorando tanto, incazzatissimo. scusasse voscenza per il disturbo. 





ma va caga, và.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minchia, si vede che stai lavorando tanto, incazzatissimo. scusasse voscenza per il disturbo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Settembre 2013)

Alura, sciroccati, come e dove eravamo rimasti?...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Alura, sciroccati, come e dove eravamo rimasti?...ahahah


 hai ricucito ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Alura, sciroccati, come e dove eravamo rimasti?...ahahah


bonsoir :mrgreen:


----------



## Percaso (2 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Alura, sciroccati, come e dove eravamo rimasti?...ahahah


Scusate qualcuno sa dirmi come si elimina l'account ??????


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Scusate qualcuno sa dirmi come si elimina l'account ??????


...devi comprovare regolare
 certificato di morte al sommo QUIZZZBBBLULUZZZZ!!!!!!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Scusate qualcuno sa dirmi come si elimina l'account ??????


È come dimagrire: basta non abboffasse de pajata.
Non accedere al foro e finirai nell'oblio, con la stessa celerità con cui c'è finito Vito Crimi.


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> È come dimagrire: basta non abboffasse de pajata.
> Non accedere al foro e finirai nell'oblio, con la stessa celerità con cui c'è finito Vito Crimi.


ma sempre traccia rimane...
anzi sembra che sarà eterna, cioè soppravviverà a te stesso.
pensa quando nel 4000 d.c. leggeranno tutte le cazzate scritte qui dentro.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> di prendere* la decisione di parlare con mia moglie l'ho presa io.... dice di amarmi ma nn vuole andare oltre perchè ho tre figli e per lei sono tre problemi che nn riesce ad accettare.... su questo già l'avevo mandata a quel paese... *poi mi chiede di darle del tempo per farsene una ragione e provare di accettare il contorno come lo chiama lei.
> ogni volta che provo di mollare lei entra nel panico e fa di tutto per farmi cambiare idea e dopo un po riprende con la solita paranoia.
> del suo passato non mi puoi interessare di meno ma *mi chiedo il lupo perde il pelo o il vizio? 30 UOMINI COMPRESO IL SUO EX MARITO IL PIU' LUNGO RAPPORTO è DURATO DUE ANNI* COL MARITO DOPO SEI MESI LO SPOSA E DOPO 7 MESI LO MOLLA. CHIEDE PIRE L'ANNULLAMENTO.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Eh sì LEI è una poco affidabile :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Eh sì LEI è una poco affidabile :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...ma questa bella signora, come fa a fargli cambiare idea ogni volta?
cosa usa?
ha un afrodisiaco segreto?
Percaso mi sembra una mezza mela, gli piace ma non in toto.
cioè gli piace scoparsela ma mai come mugliera!!!!!!
W IL POTERE DELLA FIGA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Alura, sciroccati, come e dove eravamo rimasti?...ahahah



finite le ferie?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma sempre traccia rimane...
> anzi sembra che sarà eterna, cioè soppravviverà a te stesso.
> pensa quando nel 4000 d.c. leggeranno tutte le cazzate scritte qui dentro.


Cazzo... non c'avevo pensato. Magari Daniele diventerà il  Maometto del 42esimo secolo e spaccare la faccia ai broccolatori diventerà sport olimpico.


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Cazzo... non c'avevo pensato. Magari Daniele diventerà il  Maometto del 42esimo secolo e spaccare la faccia ai broccolatori diventerà sport olimpico.


vero!!!!
e Stermy sarà il suo profeta...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ricucito ?


Er filo e' fracico.....ripeto....er filo e' fracico ...stop...ahahah.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vero!!!!
> e Stermy sarà il suo profeta...


a disposizione...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bonsoir :mrgreen:


e bonsgiu' a tua'...ma che te ridi?...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> finite le ferie?


Chiamale ferie...nun offenne, sa?...ahahah


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Chiamale ferie...nun offenne, sa?...ahahah


se te racconto le mie invece :unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> se te racconto le mie invece :unhappy:


e racconta cosi' me conso......cioe' te consolo...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Er filo e' fracico.....ripeto....er filo e' fracico ...stop...ahahah.


mi dispiace


----------

